# Life In Perth



## James Farrell (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi
My name is Jimmy and ive more a less been offered a job in Perth with a sponsor Im not sure on what to do as I dont have a lot of knowledge about Australia I am 35 and married with a son who is 5 and living in the UK Im living comfortably and not sure what to do as you will know its a big step to take so am hoping to get some feedback. I would appreciate any advise or comments to help my wife and I in anything we might need to consider.
Thanks
Jimmy


----------

